# eMail Hosting service



## ashishagarwal (May 3, 2013)

What do you think of the following package for email hosting 

5000 email at  HK$ 300 for a month


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2013)

Better to have a VPS and have as many emails the server can store rather than using email third party services IMO.


----------

